# New World Record Whitetail!



## atlashunter

Now this is a wall hanger!


----------



## jason bales

rompola buck aint got nothin on him


----------



## Hut2

That 's one sick deer!


----------



## irocz2u

how  could   it walk


----------



## bublewis

Forget the whitetail record; that looks to be the new elk record!


----------



## bublewis

irocz2u said:


> how  could   it walk



That's what done him in; he couldn't take the leg and neck cramps any longer.


----------



## redneckcamo

he killed it with a 1911 in 45acp  ..... 142 yd shot too !!


----------



## tsknmcn

I heard about the guy that took a shot at that same deer 2 years ago when he was even BIGGER!!  34 pointer the guy said.  But as luck would have it, a squirrel with a cape on rocketed by and grabbed the dudes arrow out of mid air.  The cape had 'CDS' on it.  That's rumored to be Captain Deer Saver.  A huge hero in the deer community.

The crazy part is, when the guy got back to his truck, he found his arrow sticking out of his left rear tire!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Youngun! should a let him walk one more year!


----------



## adebord30183

I remember this pic from last year. Never fails to amuse me again!


----------



## patchestc

probably mounted on one of those plaques from walmart.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter

Look real to me...


----------



## mriver72

I would have let him walk one more year, man what would he have been then ....


----------



## GANoles09

nice photoshop!


----------



## brownceluse

GANoles09 said:


> nice photoshop!



x 2


----------



## ChasinGame

When did deer start using steroids?


----------



## shortround1

redneckcamo said:


> he killed it with a 1911 in 45acp  ..... 142 yd shot too !!


no. it wuz every bit of 150 yards.


----------



## KYTNHunter

Put the ole belly stalk on him for about 750 yds. Was a pretty good shot....bout a mile and a half.


----------



## bowhunter ed

seen one almost that big in dixion memorial last year


----------



## j_hughes113

Rumor has it that Bowsmith has trail cam pics of this buck from around his golf course.


----------



## Wrangler35

tsknmcn said:


> I heard about the guy that took a shot at that same deer 2 years ago when he was even BIGGER!!  34 pointer the guy said.  But as luck would have it, a squirrel with a cape on rocketed by and grabbed the dudes arrow out of mid air.  The cape had 'CDS' on it.  That's rumored to be Captain Deer Saver.  A huge hero in the deer community.
> 
> The crazy part is, when the guy got back to his truck, he found his arrow sticking out of his left rear tire!!



hahaha "CDS" - that's hilarious. I think he may have been the same one throwin' acorns at me last year!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Rumor has it that this guy in the photo with this buck is the same guy that caught a 28 pound shellcracker last year in Clark Hill Lake.  

When he was asked what kind of bait that he caught it on....he replied that he caught it while fishing with a 4 pound cricket!!!!


----------



## head shot

That picture is older than me.... I've seen this posted probably more than 5 times.


----------



## cburke

Thats what you call a mossy horn drop tine super freak non typical ground dragin stud you know thats a georgia deer look at the mass on them g4's


----------



## richmondhunter

Speaking of Rompola...did you all see this?

www.rompolawhitetails.com


----------



## gunsaler111

What will he score?


----------



## specialk

that deer was actually killed when a car hit it.............you should see the car!!!


----------



## chewy32

I heard he killed it over a pile of corn taller than the impire state building


----------



## JD

He would have been a goodun next year....


----------



## 450rdawg

I don't think this picture is real.


----------



## turky93

450rdawg said:


> I don't think this picture is real.



Dont be hatin on the feller just because he killed a monster.


----------



## Hawgdog

I seen one just like it in my back yard this past Saturday.


----------



## droptine20

yeah, i let it walk last year, it wasnt mature. but that guy poached my property and got him . but you cant catch all of em.. but i got tc pics of his older brother, its a 87 pointer.. haha


----------



## remington742

iv killed one bigger then that last year. i was sitting in my stand been there for about 3hrs and realized i forgot my gun in the truck all i had was a stick i sharpened with a rock. i looked up and here he comes. he was right under mi stand so i jumped out like super man and just stuck him in the jugular with the stick he started to run off so i finished him off with the rock what a day. haha


----------



## Killdee

Come on guys, he's obviously holding the deer at arms length and the cameras angled to make him look big. All my basket 8s look that good in photos. Heres a 2.5 basket eight, I know it also makes my head look big...


----------



## bsanders

450rdawg said:


> I don't think this picture is real.



Noooo....his legs look to short for that to be a real person.


----------



## JoeWeb10

Killdee said:


> Come on guys, he's obviously holding the deer at arms length and the cameras angled to make him look big. All my basket 8s look that good in photos. Heres a 2.5 basket eight, I know it also makes my head look big...




 nice one unk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

High fence.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Killdee, I think you miscounted.


----------



## Killdee

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Killdee, I think you miscounted.



Oh yeah, holding the buck out and angling the camera also adds points. I was also drinking a lil when I posted that.


----------



## Town2Small

450rdawg. They can't put anything on the internet that isn't true


----------



## WestGaJohn

Kia Parkway strikes again…


----------



## TimR1981

I see deer like that on my lease in Stewart County nearly every hunt. I thought that was average size! Hmmmmm......So that's considered a monster?


----------

